# Sumali



## Inglip

I learned that 'sumali' means join, as in joining two things together. But it has no examples, so I am a little confused how to use it.

Is the actor the one sticking an item to another, or the item being stuck? And is it most commonly used in 'um' form?

Sumasali ako ng lintrato sa dingding.

Is that correct?


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> I learned that 'sumali' means join, as in joining two things together. But it has no examples, so I am a little confused how to use it.
> 
> Is the actor the one sticking an item to another, or the item being stuck? And is it most commonly used in 'um' form?
> 
> Sumasali ako ng lintrato sa dingding.
> 
> Is that correct?


 Do you mean = kasali ako sa larawan na nasa dingding.  or   Nasa larawan(Litrato) din ako na nasa dingding.   The exact Tagalog word for this is " Nandyan"  , ( Nandyan ako sa larawang nasa dingding).  Sumali/Sumapi/Sumanib= join   .I am sure they are not commonly used if you want to say you are also in a particular event e.g. in pictures if expressed in Tagalog.1.) to join in a group= Sumali sa pangkat.   2.) I am part of the visiting forces= bahagi ako nang dumadalaw na sandatahang lakas.  3.) Are you willing to join us?= Maluwag ba sa iyo na sumanib sa amin?   4.)  Matagal nang kasapi = Senior member


----------



## DotterKat

Inglip said:


> I learned that 'sumali' means join, as in joining two things together. But it has no examples, so I am a little confused how to use it.
> Is the actor the one sticking an item to another, or the item being stuck? And is it most commonly used in 'um' form?
> Sumasali ako ng lintrato sa dingding.
> Is that correct?




Absolutely not. Yes,_ sali_ means _to join_ but one would not use it to say "I am joining a picture to the wall" (Sinasali ko ang litrato sa dingding), which is what your Tagalog text is trying to express.

Just as with any Tagalog root verb, the meaning will change according to the affixes used --- isali, sumali, salihin, etc. --- plus all the variations dictated by tense --- isinali, isasali, sumasali, sasali, sasalihin, etc. A common idea to all these variants would be an individual joining another, usually larger, group.

As to your sample text_ I am (nailing / hanging) a picture on the wall_, you could translate that directly, and correctly, to something like:

[Ipinapako / Isinasabit] ko ang (larawan / litrato/ retrato) sa dingding.


----------

